# PH Balance Tetra Easy Balance



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Any of those chemicals aren't good to use. Its very hard to maintain the pH during water changes, etc, when mixing different pH waters. What is tap water pH and what are pH are you trying to obtain and why? We can help more if you give us some initial information.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

10g Shrimp Only Tank which I added 10 RCS to on 10/17/11

So far 3 casualties.



PH of Tap Water = 7.6

TANK LEVELS as of 10/22/11
PH = 7.6
PH High Range = 7.4 (don't know what the purpose of high PH test is)
Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 0
Water Temp 76


Everything looks right to me. Could it be I lost 3 Shrimp as of now because of stress from the trip here or am I doing something wrong?

What should I be feeding these guys?

I gave them fish flake food & they love that. I gave them Cucumber & Blanched Zucchini Squash & they turned their noses up at that.

Thanks for any help. Lesley


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Red cherry shrimp will do fine in that pH, I have over a hundred red cherries in a pH of 7.6 no problem. The high pH is because the API pH kit only measures a lower pH and uses a different solution for the higher pH so if you get 7.6 on the normal pH, then you do the high pH to get the actual pH, so 7.4 is fine. How long after adding them did you get deaths, how big were they, where did you get them from, etc.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Red cherry shrimp will do fine in that pH, I have over a hundred red cherries in a pH of 7.6 no problem. The high pH is because the API pH kit only measures a lower pH and uses a different solution for the higher pH so if you get 7.6 on the normal pH, then you do the high pH to get the actual pH, so 7.4 is fine. How long after adding them did you get deaths, how big were they, where did you get them from, etc.


The 10 RCS arrived on 10/17/11 & were added to the tank within an hour of arrival by adding 10% of tank water to their bag water they came in adding 10% - 20% every 15 minutes or so until finally placed in tank.

I noticed 2 deaths on 10/19/11 & 1 death on 10/22/11. I'm hoping I don't have any more. The 7 remaining are looking fine, swimming about, eating, hanging on the sponge filter, hanging on the live plants & just being shrimp.

Let me know about the food question I asked in my previous post. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

I just did another head count........... Your not going to believe this cuz I can hardly believe it but is it possible what I pulled from the tank were Molted Dead Skins? I did a head count & I have 10 Shrimp, I even counted 3 times........... What's going on?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you sure they were skins only? Or were they dead shrimp. Were they clear?

Generally at one time you'll only see 50 to 80% of all the shrimp in the tank so it could be that the rest are hiding!


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a very good chance that its just molts that you pulled. A lot of the time they will molt after being moved to a different tank with different water. But if you done a count and they are all there then your good to go. Best of luck with them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya, getting into a new tank, especially after being shipped, you may see molts. lol. Glad all 10 are alive then and I've done the same thing when I first got shrimp, seeing a molt and thinking its a dead shrimp. Happens I think to all shrimp noobs.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, I'm a shrimp Noob for sure. What I pulled was clearish whitish globs, total 4. I only have 10 shrimp to start off & that's how many are in the tank now so I'm like 95% sure they were just shed skins. I'm feeling much better. Thanks for all the support. Lesley


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

When cherries die they turn a bright orange/reddish colour. It looks like a cooked shrimp your gonna eat looks.


----------



## Lesley (Mar 18, 2011)

jcgd said:


> When cherries die they turn a bright orange/reddish colour. It looks like a cooked shrimp your gonna eat looks.



Are you sure JCGD? Others say they turn whitish color....... Someone's wrong. I'm glad, they are all swimming around fine now. I guess they were in hiding, new surroundings and all. LOL, I just took a head count again, I have 11 healthy foraging shrimp....... Think I need to have my eyes checked LOL......... Geeeeeeeeeeeesh


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Try not feeding them for a day, then count then when you feed them the next. During feedings you'll have 90% come out.


----------

